

Am I asking bad questions, or is someone/a bot just being contrary? - yramagicman

The past few times I&#x27;ve posted a question on Stack Overflow my question has been down-voted within minutes. Is there a down-vote bot? Or am I really asking bad questions?<p>My latest question[0] involves Racket and refactoring a function. How could I improve this question? (You&#x27;ll see from the question that I know almost nothing about Racket)<p>[0]http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;30625909&#x2F;how-would-i-make-this-racket-code-dryer
======
jpetersonmn
I don't think it's bot, just lots of grumpy people with nothing better to do.
I quit going there because instead of getting help, I'd get down voted because
of simple typos, etc... I still use it a lot, but don't really ask my own
questions any more. I also refrain from answering questions as that invites a
bunch of know it all's down voting my answer because it's not as slick as
theirs. Way too much down voting going on there. But in their defense, there
are way to many people asking the same questions over and over without
searching. (not suggesting you did, just an observation)

------
kttmrt
You could try asking that question on
[http://codereview.stackexchange.com/](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
yramagicman
Never knew about codereview.stackexchange.com. I'll have to keep that url in
the back of my mind for later.

------
bjourne
Your question is fine since it has a very obvious solution criteria.

------
vixsomnis
The question looks fine to me, although I can't answer it.

